# Paint Question - Help Please!



## polar5554 (Sep 12, 2007)

So, I am in the midst of remodeling my kitchen; blew out existing kitchen and gutted everything (EVERYTHING). I have choosen a maple wood TOFFEE color cabinetry and am having a hard time choosing the paint color. My floor is laminate tile that looks like naturual stone with shades of moss and earth tones. My countertops are speckled with similar colors but the base color is cream. I am going for a "tuscan" look and wanted to do something in the orange family, but I am unsure if it will blend in with the toffee colored cabinetry. I wanted to do the venetian plaster, but OMG, way to pricey for my budget. To make matters worse, I have to buy paint by tomorrow.

HELP PLEASE!!!

Also, I was thinking of possibly doing a rag roll technique to have a couple multiple colors to avoid having such a strong stark monocolor. Any thoughts would be very much appreciated!


----------



## Concordseeker (Aug 5, 2007)

IMHO faux is over. A straight terracotta sounds like it would work with all your already choosen materials. Easier to faux over a good paint job then paint over a faux job.


----------



## polar5554 (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks for your reply.


----------

